# Best MicroATX case?



## platinumyahoo (Feb 8, 2010)

I am about to buy a MicroATX mobo and was wondering what is the best case I could buy? I have been looking on newegg and most of them look cheap. I want one that looks like it was made for gaming, so I would like it to have multiple fans or at least fan slots, I also want it to look cool, obviously.

any help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 8, 2010)

a micro atx case with lots of fan slots would be something ive never seen

guess i would go with this


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 8, 2010)

What about the antec P180 mini or whatever its called?


----------



## Frick (Feb 8, 2010)

There's the Silverstone SG03.. Only one fan, but it looks kinda gamey.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2010)

I just recently purchased this one:
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10012039&prodlist=froogle

Although it may have difficulty fitting a long video card.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> What about the antec P180 mini or whatever its called?



I second this. mATX specs but dosent look like a toaster.


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 8, 2010)

My Cooler Master Elite 341 is a uATX and has 4 case fans.  It's a bit plain looking but I have LED fans in it.  It can fit almost any video card as well (well the Radeon 5970 might not fit but my GTX 275 has inches to spare).  Best yet, it's only 40 dollars.  You could always do a window mod if you wanted the case to look more gamer-like.  Of course, there's always the Apevia X-QBoii.  That can support 3 case fans, has inverted mobo action and a window.  It also includes a 500 watt power supply and runs 70 dollars give or take.  The power supply is hit-or-miss but I had one that worked pretty well for a smaller build (89w Athlon dual core, 8800gt).


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 8, 2010)

Antec Mini P180. It looks great, has awesome build quality, fans with adjustable speeds in the back and a place for a 120 in the front, black interior, can fit the longest of vidja cards by way of the removal of the middle HDD cage. Here's an example of what's possible with the case.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 8, 2010)

Danger Den tower 16


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive seen people squeeze watercooling into the P180's, awesome cases, Id go to one if I could go i7 and matx.


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 8, 2010)

That Antec mini P180 is an awesome case.  As far as cable management and modular bays go, it's seems ready for it and anything else that could be imagined in a uATX build.  It's almost the same size as a normal ATX mid tower though!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I just recently purchased this one:
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10012039&prodlist=froogle
> 
> Although it may have difficulty fitting a long video card.



That is one sweet deal for that case! Always had a soft spot for the desktop cube mATX cases.  Still torn as to whether or not I want to part with my Silverstone Sugo SG02...


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2010)

Wood, under a hundred bucks and would look nice at grandmas house. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1204039&cm_re=nmediapc-_-11-204-039-_-Product


----------



## Frick (Feb 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Wood, under a hundred bucks and would look nice at grandmas house. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1204039&cm_re=nmediapc-_-11-204-039-_-Product



Hey, that's a really nice price for that.


----------



## Shadowdust (Feb 14, 2010)

When I did an mATX build, I went with this one:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4034172&CatId=3427

It's been perfect for me. Right now, it's running a GTX 260 with little trouble. Not to mention, it is relatively short compared to other cube cases that support full sized components.


----------



## SnoopKatt (Feb 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Wood, under a hundred bucks and would look nice at grandmas house. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1204039&cm_re=nmediapc-_-11-204-039-_-Product


Gimme.


----------

